# Does High Light = Bright Light



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I've been wondering about this:

If "High" Light = "Bright" Light and Betta are best kept in low light, should they be kept in high-light planted tanks? It wouldn't seem to be the best habitat for them since, technically, the light needs to penetrate at a high level to the substrate.

Just curious.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm not really sure where this "Bettas should be kept in low light" thing came from. I mean, if someone shows me a legit study on it, that's perfectly fine. From my experience, my fish don't care one way or another whether they are in a darker area or in a high light area. All my display tanks are "high" light and QT tanks have no lights, only ambient light and sometimes light from the tanks depending on where they are placed. I've seen no difference in the fish going from one to another.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

my bettas dont seem to mind alot of 'bright" light


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> I'm not really sure where this "Bettas should be kept in low light" thing came from.


I promise, I'm not being snarky but honestly answering where I think "best kept" (not "should be") in lower light originated: Photos and videos of natural habitats and all the advice on www.bettafish.com and other Betta sites advocating the use of floaters and plants like Anubias to provide lots of shade for them.

I spent part of the day looking at natural habitats and they all appear to be shady areas or so dense with plants that light penetration wouldn't be considered "High." That's what set me to thinking. See what happens when I put off doing water changes? ;-)


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

I think they will adapt, my new little guy who's a complete trooper had and is still having a little trouble with it. My tank is a tad sparse (thank you rhizome rot) and I have no floaters.

After his settle in period with no lights, I put the lights on at 100% and he constantly and frantically glass surfed on the darkest side of the tank or hid under the filter (oddly, he never hid under the driftwood in the center of the tank). After a couple hours, I dropped the light and slowly ramped up to 4% and he was fine at that level, anything higher and the glass surfing started back up. Next day, took out the driftwood, added some new plants (still not heavily planted) and floated an IAL in the tank and we're up to 50% on the lights. He still patrolled the perimeter, especially hung out in the darker areas, only very occasionally venturing into the center but it wasn't obvious glass surfing. Lights were on for 7 hours but I didn't get a chance to see how he was acting before they turned off.

For what I'm growing, I don't want to go past 50% on the lights yet, so I'll give him some more time and see how well he settles in at that light level.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

No, that makes sense. I was just thinking about where they live in the rice paddies and even in the ponds, though they are shaded, it's not always fully shaded, there are sunny spots. So I guess still providing one shady spot will be good for them. My tank inherently has shady spots because of my plants.

I do tend to stay away from Iguwami set-ups for Betta's (honestly for most fish actually) because of the bright light and wide open spaces so that's probably me automatically shying away from full-blown high light setups for my bettas. I also wouldn't throw the fish in a completely empty tank with high lights on it for an extended period of time, I will for a photo shoot but it's not a permanent home of course.

So yeah, I see where it all makes sense. I don't think I was thinking about it like that when I questioned it before.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I totally agree about Iguwami set-ups. They are absolutely lovely for displaying artistry but, IMO, not very fish-friendly.

I was just pondering whether tanks with large areas of carpet plants that need high light are acceptable for Bettas. Should have added if a majority of the tank is open. ;-)


----------



## mattdocs12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

I find my betta less stressed when in murky brown water from IAL. But if your fish doesnt mind high lights then It should not matter.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

The question was whether high light is the "best habitat;" not what Betta will tolerate or don't seem to mind.

Dog can tolerate living alone in a backyard but it doesn't make it the best living conditions/habitat. :-(

I try very hard to mimic a Betta's natural habitat with my tanks. Here's the 20 long back in May. Please excuse water spots and glare in the second photo. All of my tanks are this heavily planted. Not everyone's cup of tea but my Betta seem to love them.


----------



## Lettuce (Jul 12, 2014)

I have one 6500k 15 watt bulb for my 5 gallon tank, and it sits like 5 inches above the surface. My betta doesn't mind the brightness at all. He has a coconut he can go into where it's completely dark (I can't even see him when he's in there), and big leaves from the melon sword to go under when he wants some shade. 

I think maybe if he didn't have options for shade he might care, but most people don't keep bettas in empty tanks so it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

High-light/high-tech aquariums require a fairly high level of light penetrate *all the way to the substrate* to maintain many species of carpet and other plants. The question: Is this type of light best for a fish whose natural habitat is shade-driven as demonstrated by my aquarium? 6500 CFL five-inches above the surface is not the type of light to which I refer and is probably close to what I run. ;-)

The question was not meant to cause anyone to feel it necessary to defend or explain their choices. IMO, if people provide their fish with good food, clean, warm water and treat them when they are ill it is not my place to judge how they otherwise keep their fish. 

The_ caveat_ would be Iguwami tanks. I agree with Lilnaugrim these tanks, which provide wide-open spaces and bright light, are not the best of habitats for any fish. Although they are quite beautiful.


----------

